# Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Night 2]



## Ether's Bane (Jul 21, 2012)

Birdy said:


> This is Realistic Pokemafia 2. All PMs have been sent out, so Night 0 has officially started as of this post. Here are some ground rules for the game:
> 
> Day phases and night phases will last APPROXIMATELY 48 hours. No guarantees.
> You have an unlimited number of Abstains.
> ...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Night 0]*

*All night actions have not been received. You have 24 more hours because it is the first night. There will be no reminders or extensions on subsequent nights. Be warned.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Night 0]*

As night turns to day, the Pokemon have a headcount and soon find out that they are all still alive, but some have taken hits, and one has taken quite a bit of damage.

*Nobody died. You have 48 hours to discuss.*

Also, two things:

Firstly:



			
				Birdy said:
			
		

> Everyone whose status (HP, stats or the like) changed, or anyone who performed a night action that required me to respond back to them, has been sent an analysis of how their night went. If you did not recieve one and you believe you should have then please ask me privately, although if you did not recieve a PM your status likely did not change.


Secondly, if you fail to send in a night action three times during this game, you will be killed.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

why am I always targeted the first night

Anyways, so I know from reading the original Pokemafia that Fly and Miracle Eye are both inspecting moves, but I don't have either. Anyone else do? But then again, the moves could have changed in this version... Either way, we need a lead, and I don't have one...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

Well someone(s) took a pretty good chunk out of my HP.

No inspecting moves here :/


----------



## Autumn (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

haha no one gave a shit about me last night


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I am mildly amused to note that I am entirely untouched, I even took particular precautions but nope. won't bother wifomy logicking based on lack of kills unless information show up, but in absence of that let's post rot13 of role posts, that isn't quotes right.

in the meantime, if everyone damaged might note what they took, and their defenses? also anybody who protected themselves from damage somehow. alao who healed, I guess. except anyone who used rest, I guess, but tell us that when you can!

well I used slack off n0 and unknow if notification if net no damage but eh.

also unexpect I exist a day or two of calendar time, I have complications.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I used double team (pikachu) so there's a chance someone did target me but it missed


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I used Protect (again).


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I used Work Up (didn't want to attack yet), don't have an inspecting move, wasn't attacked.

For me at least it was a fairly boring night


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

Didn't take any damage, but that's probably because I Protected.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

Ugh, there are too many protection moves again aren't there.

I took no damage last night, and I'm reasonably sure no one targeted me at all.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I used Calm Mind last night, to up my spA and spD, but I still took a LOT of damage. Like, next move might kill me...


----------



## Mai (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

Endure, just in case. I took no damage, though, so that was a bit of a waste.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I used work up. No fly here


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

I used Substitute last night; took no damage except the 1/4 that Substitute cost, of course. Sub's still intact.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

>I'm unhurt.
>I hate my moveset.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*



Artemis Fowl said:


> >I'm unhurt.
> >I hate my moveset.


I know that feel man



Was there some sort of user ==> Pokemon list out there?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

VM made one in the signup thread; it's the last post, iirc.


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*



Zero Moment said:


> I know that feel man


:(

I mean, endure is decent I guess, but still.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*



Zero Moment said:


> Was there some sort of user ==> Pokemon list out there?


Birdy = Gallade
Maimi = Tyranitar
Artemis Fowl = Chandelure
Vehement Mustelid = Aggron
blazheirio889 = Typhlosion
Great and Powerful Trixie = Garchomp
Wargle = Braviary
Zero Moment = Vanilluxe
Flora = Ursaring
I liek Squirtles = Samurott
Polymetric Sesquialtera = Pikachu
sreservoir = Slaking
Mewtwo = Espeon
Phantom = Dragonite


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 1]*

The Pokemon were unable to nominate anyone, so no one was lynched.

*Nobody died. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Night 1]*

Day breaks again, and this time, there are four fatalities.

*Mewtwo is dead. She was innocent.
Vehement Mustelid is dead. He was innocent.
Phantom is dead. She was innocent.
Maimi is dead. She was mafia.

You have 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

Holy shit 0_0


----------



## Superbird (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

_owwwww_ 

Well I certainly didn't come out of that night unscathed...


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

apparently i did get away unscathed. again.
maybe this is suicide saying this but - i think i'm the reason maimi's dead honestly :o iron tail + tyranitar = well...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

say, bluzzy, is your sub still up? ... is the only testable assertion I find, eh.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

Kill feed o.o

I didnt get a pm so i guess im ok


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

... wow. That was... a lot of kills. At least we've got a Mafia down. Although someone else probably attacked Mai last night, since an Iron Tail from a Pikachu wouldn't OHKO and she didn't take any damage the previous night. ... well, there's little point in dwelling on who KO'd her.

Anyway, yeah, my Substitute is still up.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

Wait, whos randomly attacking people , unless theres four mafia and they killed one of their own to confuse us. But that doesnt make sense. Has she been active?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

I attacked Mewtwo last night.

I didnt get a pm either. So anyone, a list?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

iirc Mai only posted twice yesterday. I guess she was targeted 'cuz she's dark-type and thus maybe Mafia? :U I dunno, it's a pretty flimsy guess.

I think a lot of us might be taking random shots because our movesets don't allow for much else.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I think a lot of us might be taking random shots because our movesets don't allow for much else.


pretty much yeah. I figured I might as well target someone iron tail was super effective on, really didn't think of it in terms of "mafia suspect !!" so :/


----------



## Superbird (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

Well, I won't complain about a lucky mafia kill.

So I'm low enough on health that I can't make a substitute tonight. Is anyone willing to let me Pain Split with them to recover somewhat?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

So far i havent attacked anyone, because im afraid of killing an important person.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

I wasn't targeted the first night, but I was last night. Although the damage was rather pitiful. My guess is that someone hit me with a NVE move, or a move with normal damage (Since I have high defense).


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

I'll give you guys another *24 hours* to abstain or nominate.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

I guess we should *abstain*?


----------



## Superbird (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

Agreed, since we don't really have anything to go on. *Abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia 2 [Day 2]*

The Pokemon were unable to nominate anyone, so no one was lynched.

*Nobody died. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------

